# [2009 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 3] Houston Rockets vs. Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[1-1]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Friday, 4/24
9:30 PM ET
ESPN*​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Do it for Deke and win.:woot:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Nobody watching?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lets Go Rockets.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

15-8 good start.:10:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

AB schooled Steve Blake.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wafer dunk was BEAUTIFUL.:whiteflag:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

landry perfect from the field.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

mtlk said:


> Wafer dunk was BEAUTIFUL.:whiteflag:


That dunk was sick:evil:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great defense 40-25 mg:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Kyle Lowry,Von wafer and Carl Landry is 8-10 for 17 points.:woot:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> Kyle Lowry,Von wafer and Carl Landry is 8-10 for 17 points.:woot:


I wish T-Mac had that type of bench production in previous years.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good first half. But we slipped a lil on defense in the final minute. We need to put the locks and clamps down even harder.

I'm loving what I'm seeing from the bench. Aggressive and showing no hesitation.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets looks like a completely different team at home.
Ron not taking a shot.mg:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> Rockets looks like a completely different team at home.
> *Ron not taking a shot*.mg:


Why did you have to point that out!? It was going good......

QUICK, DELETE IT BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

4-15 12 points for Roy and Aldridge.:bump:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wafer should be in the game after this time out.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I expect a huge spark from any one of our bench guys in the 4th.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets again letting a game slip away.:tumbleweed:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I love lowry's aggressiveness.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dammit Wafer!!!! Get him outta here!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Wafer giving the Blazers life.
Sometimes Wafer saves us, sometimes he kills us.:wtf:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Shane freaking Battier.:10:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets drawing fouls like crazy!:bump:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Brook wants to be hero. no pass for 24 sec.:wtf:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I swear these guys are gonna give me a heart attack. We know how to make games come down to the wire.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

YES, WE WIN.:champagne:


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

mtlk said:


> YES, WE WIN.:champagne:


hahah, let's wait for two more before we pop the champagne though :tumbleweed:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Crazy game,thank god we win.
Yao played bad, but we still won.mg:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought Yao was good. He didn't get the ball, but he cleared enough space for guys to get good looks. He was also a force defensively. Shutting down Oden when it seemed he was gonna get carried away and having B-Roy look indecisive when going to the rim.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao have not score in the second half.:sad:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This series is gonna be a tough long long series.:teacher:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 86, Portland 83*
> 
> There was a lot not to like about this game. Dick Bavetta's crew continued to let defenses get away with rough, foul-laden play under the guise of "jostling for position," and coupled with Houston's continued refusal to understand that it boasts a 7-6 guy with skills in the low post, this completely took Yao Ming out of the game.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------

